# Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, хороший самоучитель по баяну.



## Богдан Норкин (21 Авг 2020)

Приветствую всех форумчан!
Давно мечтал освоить аккордеон (всегда очень нравился его звук, да и клавиатура знакома, играл когда-то в детстве на фортепиано), наконец то решился, уже думал покупать, но друг баянист отдолжил мне свой Royal Standard Romance, я недельку позанимался, поподбирал простенькие пьесы и понял, это в серьез и надолго, баянная клавиатура под пальцами как родная, звук у инструмента волшебный. Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, хороший самоучитель, не хотелось бы наделать ошибок со старта (с апликатурой, постановкой рук, инструмента идт.) Я понял, что мне удобно и привычно использовать первый (в смысле большой) палец правой руки, а в самоучителях в основном учат играть четырьмя, а его выносить за гриф (а мне так совсем неудобно). Ну и самый главный вопрос - непонятно, как правильно ставить руку на левой клавиатуре, как не поставь, если нужно сдивнуть, то неудобно. Заранее благодарен.


----------



## vvz (22 Авг 2020)

Раз все молчат... ) 
ИМХО: Зачем самоучитель в век Интернета? В сети полно уроков для начинающих... Да, 90% - бред, но начать можно...
Большой палец? Это давно для баянов норма. Тем более на таком инструменте, как Роял Стандарт (который, собственно и не баян-то, а "кнопочный аккордеон"... )) Так что Ваша мечта играть на аккордеоне и сбывается))). 
Должен сказать, что сам играю без большого пальца )) Всё просто - чем больше пальцев, тем больше надо думать )) Четырех вполне достаточно )


----------



## Богдан Норкин (22 Авг 2020)

vvz, большое спасибо за ответ!


vvz написал(а):


> В сети полно уроков ... 90% - бред, но начать можно...


Так отож, там один треш ) А может вы знаете хорошие, правильные уроки? Упражнения на технику, постановка рук? (гаммы, арпеджио, итд стоит погонять? Какой апликатурой? ). Или просто брать и играть, а руки сами найдут правильное положение? (пока так и делаю)



vvz написал(а):


> Роял Стандарт (который, собственно и не баян-то, а "кнопочный аккордеон"... )) Так что Ваша мечта играть на аккордеоне и сбывается))).


Именно! Звук - аккордеон, клавиатура - баян. Мечта!


----------



## vvz (22 Авг 2020)

Да, по левой руке (опять же, только личное мнение): 
Надо посмотреть, как плотно натянут сам ремень: кто-то любит слабее, кто-то - плотнее... Начнете играть, найдете свой вариант, да и рука постепенно приноровится... Это дело практики.


----------



## gerborisov (22 Авг 2020)

vvz написал(а):


> Должен сказать, что сам играю без большого пальца )) Всё просто - чем больше пальцев, тем больше надо думать )) Четырех вполне достаточно )


Мало четырёх... Это как ехать на коне со связанными ногами  Меня учили ещё по 4-х пальцовой системе. Сам ещё в училище понял, бесперспективность этой практики. Просто половина репертуара не играется без первого пальца. И это даже речь не о шедеврах, а простых мюзетах и прочего.


----------



## vvz (22 Авг 2020)

gerborisov, 
Да, согласен, для профессионалов - именно так. Но... )) ведь до годов 80-х как-то умудрялись ездить на "коне со связанными ногами" ))


----------



## vev (22 Авг 2020)

vvz,

Можно и кролика научить курить, вот только смысл в этом какой? На аккордеоне и пяти может не хватить, а чем баян хуже?
И тут нет зависимости "профессионал" или "любитель". Не надо начинать учиться по заведомо убогой программе. Есть у человека 5 пальцев, вот и используйте их.

Богдан Норкин,

Ни самоучитель, ни видеокурс не поможет на начальном этапе. Постановку инструмента и руки нельзя недооценивать! Настоятельно рекомендую взять хотя бы несколько уроков у преподавателя. Желательно, хорошего.

С левой рукой обычно никаких проблем не возникает. Да, регулировка натяжения ремня и почти что все. Но до левой руки еще надо с правой разобраться...


----------



## MAN (22 Авг 2020)

vev написал(а):


> Не надо начинать учиться по заведомо убогой программе. Есть у человека 5 пальцев, вот и используйте их.


 Насчёт того, что старые методики обучения убогие, не слишком резковато сказано?
У человека ведь, между прочим, ещё и на ногах пальцы имеются и тоже по пять штук на каждой, как насчёт изобретения и внедрения в практику ещё более прогрессивной техники? А то курящих кроликов давно уже антиникотиновыми пластырями со всех сторон облепили, а вечно плетущиеся в хвосте прогресса баянисты и аккордеонисты до сих пор играют не разуваясь.


----------



## gerborisov (22 Авг 2020)

MAN написал(а):


> Насчёт того, что старые методики обучения убогие, не слишком резковато сказано?


Вы не пишите через ять? К алфавиту привыкли? Так и с школой игры. Прогресс батенька


----------



## vvz (23 Авг 2020)

vev,


----------



## Alexei (23 Авг 2020)

Понятно, что с хорошим учителем лучше. Но всё-таки достаточно много хорошей учебной литературы. Например:
Самоучители игры на баяне аккордеоне Обучение Литература Книги Самоучители игры на баяне, аккордеоне, гармони

И даже такое есть:
А.Осокин - Пособие для исполнителей на баяне с пятирядной правой клавиатурой Пособие для исполнителей на баяне с пятирядной правой клавиатурой


----------



## MAN (23 Авг 2020)

gerborisov написал(а):


> Вы не пишите через ять? К алфавиту привыкли? Так и с школой игры. Прогресс батенька


Извольте, сынку, разовьём мысль прогрессивных ораторов дальше, если уж вам так угодно. Но для начала и порядку ради перепишем сказанное вами с использованием современного алфавита и без ошибок: _Вы не пишиете через ять? К алфавиту привыкли? Так и со школой игры. Прогресс, батенька__._
Итак, возьмём на этот раз другую цитату уважаемого Евгения: 


vev написал(а):


> На аккордеоне и пяти может не хватить, а чем баян хуже?


 Простите, друзья мои, а кто говорит что хуже? По-моему всем очевидно, что наоборот лучше, даже автор темы, с детства знакомый с фортепианной клавиатурой (причём не по аккордеону, а именно по фо-но) сразу это заметил. Так чем же тогда объяснить широкое использование в наш просвещённый и высокоразвитый во всех отношениях век аккордеона такой убогой и бесперспективной конструкции как клавишный? Какие-то ещё усовершенствования сомнительные выдумывают вроде системы Кравцова! И ведь игре на этом "музыкальном птеродактиле" до сих пор обучают, начиная с самого юного возраста! Несмотря на то, что прогресс давным-давно привёл человечество к единственно правильной мысли привинтить к рычагам правого клавиатурного механизма вместо этих несуразных здоровенных деревянных палок маленькие круглые кнопочки, а главное расположить их при этом в удобном для игры порядке.
Вот что вы на это возразите интересно, сторонники прогресса?


----------



## vev (23 Авг 2020)

MAN,

Че тут сравнивать то??? Аккордеон имеет такую же клавиатуру как и РОЯЛЬ (королевский ).... Это не какие-то плебейские кнопки, а Инструмент с царской родословной! Ну и наконец: он просто красивый 



vvz написал(а):


> vev,



Точно! Давайте левый ремень отрежем! Казаков же играл без него  
А главное - это исполнение ничего не доказывает. Раньше аппендикс удаляли, располосовывая полживота, а сейчас - через малюсенькое отверстие. Можно, конечно же, и так и так, но второй способ, вроде как бы, разумнее


----------



## vvz (23 Авг 2020)

Ну... это была просто иллюстрация к слову "убогий" )


----------



## gerborisov (23 Авг 2020)

MAN написал(а):


> Извольте, сынку, разовьём мысль прогрессивных ораторов дальше, если уж вам так угодно. Но для начала и порядку ради перепишем сказанное вами с использованием современного алфавита и без ошибок: _Вы не пишиете через ять? К алфавиту привыкли? Так и со школой игры. Прогресс, батенька__._


Тролить вроде у нас не было принято  "Батенька" это не семейный статус, а цитата из лексикона вождя... Орфография в живой дискуссии может хромать. Это не большой грех. А проповедовать четырёхпальцевость в 21 веке - преступление против кнопочного аккордеона.


----------



## MAN (23 Авг 2020)

vev написал(а):


> Че тут сравнивать то??? Аккордеон имеет такую же клавиатуру как и РОЯЛЬ (королевский ).... Это не какие-то плебейские кнопки, а Инструмент с царской родословной! Ну и наконец: он просто красивый


А готовы ли вы облачиться сегодня в царскую, али хошь боярскую одёжу времён первых русских царей и носить её в повседневной жизни заместо плебейских джинсовых портков и прочей некрасивой справы, порождённой достижениями прогресса в текстильной и обувной промышленности? Я чай парчовая ферязь тоже покрасивше набитой синтепоном куртчонки будет.


vev написал(а):


> А главное - это исполнение ничего не доказывает.


Может и не доказывает, зато наглядно показывает, что можно, оказывается, мастерски играть сложные вещи, используя "убогую" технику.
Остаётся дополнить это каким-нибудь роликом, где пятью пальцами с двумя ремнями на плечах, стянутыми на спине перемычкой, играют кое-как.


----------



## gerborisov (23 Авг 2020)

И серьёзно. Моё мнение. Если человека выучили по старой 4-х пальцовой системе и ему комфортно в ней оставаться, это его дело. Но. Если этот человек, свою ущербность (4-х пальцовость) будет пропагандировать и считать сегодня её нормой, он ... вредитель. Потому, что новые поколения должны обучаться, только по 5-ти пальцовой системе. Точка.


----------



## gerborisov (23 Авг 2020)

MAN написал(а):


> А готовы ли вы облачиться сегодня в царскую, али хошь боярскую одёжу времён первых русских царей и носить её в повседневной жизни заместо плебейских джинсовых портков и прочей некрасивой справы, порождённой достижениями прогресса в текстильной и обувной промышленности? Я чай парчовая ферязь тоже покрасивше набитой синтепоном куртчонки будет.


Простой троллинг. Без связи с контекстом.


----------



## vev (23 Авг 2020)

MAN,

Александр!
Убедили! Долой Стейнвеи! Мацуева срочно переводим вот на это:

Оно ж удобней... Долой анохронистическую фортепианную клавиатуру!


----------



## MAN (23 Авг 2020)

gerborisov написал(а):


> А проповедовать четырёхпальцевость в 21 веке - преступление против кнопочного аккордеона.


Да никто её и не проповедует, просто не стоит бросаться такими резкими оценками как "убогая". Не всё то убого, что вышло из моды.
И прошу не обижаться на шутки - вы лексиконом вождя воспользовались, а я небезызвестного героя Н. В. Гоголя - только и всего. Правка орфографии и пунктуации тоже лишь попытка парировать намёки на модернизацию языка как на безусловное благо.


----------



## gerborisov (23 Авг 2020)

MAN написал(а):


> Да никто её и не проповедует, просто не стоит бросаться такими резкими оценками как "убогая". Не всё то убого, что вышло из моды.
> И прошу не обижаться на шутки - вы лексиконом вождя воспользовались, а я небезызвестного героя Н. В. Гоголя - только и всего. Правка орфографии и пунктуации тоже лишь попытка парировать намёки на модернизацию языка как на безусловное благо.


Ок  Давайте отдадим должное ушедшему и будем жить настоящим!


----------



## MAN (23 Авг 2020)

vev написал(а):


> MAN,
> 
> Александр!
> Убедили! Долой Стейнвеи! Мацуева срочно переводим вот на это:
> ...


Вы того, этого, со своей больной головы не перекладывайте на мою нездоровую.  Это не я убедил, а по вашей логике так получается. Раз долой анахронизм в виде четырёхпальцевой аппликатуры, то и клавишный аккордеон долой ввиду сравнительной бесперспективности. А то как же у вас кролик со связанными ушами, извините, курить-то будет? Тем более на коне?


----------



## vev (23 Авг 2020)

MAN, 

Саша, 
если серьезно, то мы несколько о разных вещах говорим. Человек только начинает осваивать инструмент. У него нет мышечной памяти и стереотипов советской ДМШ. Ему все равно, как начинать. Так зачем в этом случае его учить "как сложнее"? Да, на "Этюде" большой палец разве что на первом ряду можно подключить, но на на пятирядных инструментах с наклонным аккордеонным грифом этого ограничения нет и в помине. 

Казаков... Ну так, таких единицы и остается только завидовать белой завистью...


----------



## vvz (23 Авг 2020)

)) Так а кто советовал человеку играть четырьмя?! Наоборот - было сказано: нормально!


----------



## MAN (23 Авг 2020)

vev написал(а):


> Так зачем в этом случае его учить "как сложнее"?


 Да помилуй, Женя, кто ж его учит "как сложнее" (Виктору Жеравину моё почтение, солидарность и благодарность)? Весь "сыр-бор" в сущности только из-за твоего презрительно-категоричного объявления старой четырёхпальцевой баянной школы, основанной на опыте выдающихся мастеров и воспитавшей немалое число их достойных последователей, убогой. А полезных перспектив даже я не супротив, несмотря на весь мой замшелый консерватизм, но мимо сравнения с верховой ездой, в котором не совсем понятно кто стреножен - конь или всадник, я, как ты понимаешь, пройти мимо также просто не в состоянии.  
Ну а уж если говорить действительно серьёзно, то какими пальцами играть и какой там формы у инструмента клавиши, на мой взгляд вообще дело десятое. Поважнее есть вопросы, которые должны возникать у начинающих музыкантов.


----------



## vvz (24 Авг 2020)

MAN, спасибо ))
Вообще, стараюсь не высовываться - академики заклюют...)) Просто никто не отвечал, ну и...
Да, согласен, что совсем начинающему (любителю) важнее другое. Очень много значат какие-то мелкие победы над собой, важна возможность повышения самооценки... Да и желание что-то сыграть при застолье для близких, друзей... 
))) Репертуар не слишком затейливый, как правило: "Виновата ли я", " Вот кто-то с горочки...", "Катюша", "Рюмка водки на столе", "Мы пойдем с конем..." )) Это нормально, для чего еще нужен баянист?! )) 
Тут где-то появилась тема "Чего не хватает Золотому Аккордеону". Обратил внимание, что есть много оказывается людей уже возрастных (45 - 60, когда жизнь уже как-то устаканивается...), кто хотел бы немного играть на баяне, аккордеоне для себя, освоить игру "на слух". Но именно таких методик не видно...


----------



## vev (24 Авг 2020)

vvz написал(а):


> Это нормально, для чего еще нужен баянист?! ))


Есть до сих пор извращенцы, которые играют ДЛЯ СЕБЯ 
А "для себя" песенный репертуар ну очень быстро наскучит.

Про "возрастных" игроков вопрос делиться на два направления: есть опыт игры на чемньть или начинающий. Первым времени надо значительно меньше и пальцы уже намного более подготовлены для игры. Там, как правило, и с нотами нет проблем.

Вторым намного сложнее и большинство видео пытаются обучить их тыкать конкретные кнопки/клавиши. По-моему, путь тупиковый


----------

